# Wales UK: I need 2 hens for my boys



## Ginger Grizler (12 mo ago)

I need 2 hens

I have 2 old males, disabled . Francesco widowed for 5 years. Ginger Grizller lost his hen recently. They won't go gay for one another. They wore both rescued. I always keep rescued pigeons so I have an aviary, a bit old but secure and dry with room to fly a bit see pic. I live near Swansea. I can travel a couple of hours. 


Thank you.


----------

